# How about this one?



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to Clear-Seal Aquariums

STILL looking through aquariums, as I have been doing for the past 4 months.

What are peoples thoughts on this one? I quite like this one, the only thing I don't like is that it's more taller than it is wider.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

i am not an expert...but its not what i would buy.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmmm  

I quite like it, but really hesitant about getting it...


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I might be talking total rubbish, but would that not be a bit deep when it comes to gravel cleaning?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like it would be a bit awkward for maintenance. I'd never be able to get my little arms to the bottom of one of those to plant live plants or arrange decor. And as LyndaDanny said, you'd have to have a very long gravel siphon!


----------

